# شوف صوره اي واحد في المنتدي تخيلوا



## ابن المصلوب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بعض الاحيان تتخيل العضو من رده صح
بسالكم اسئله تتخيليون من خيالكم
اتفقنا


عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو
عضو تتخيله نحييييف
عضو تتخيله متيين اودب
عضوتتخيله طويل
عضو تتخيله قصير
عضو تتخيله رومانسي
عضو تتخيله عاقل وحكيم
عضو تتخيله مدلع
عضو تتخيله محترم وملتزم
عضوتتخيله راعي مشاكل
عضو تتخيله خواااف
عضو تتخيله صادق
عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا
عضو تتخيله كثير الزعل وجدي نوعا ما
عضو تتخيله عصبي
عضو تتخيله كريم
عضو نشيط
عضو تتخيله صوته جميل
عضو اجتماعي
عضو يصعب عليك تتخيل صفاته

بدون زعل ارجو التفاعل
منقول تحياتي ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش فاهمة !!

يعنى أحط مكان كل جملة العضو المناسب ؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> بعض الاحيان تتخيل العضو من رده صح
> 
> بسالكم اسئله تتخيليون من خيالكم
> اتفقنا​
> ...


 
اى خدمة بس على فكرة انا مش بتخيل انا شوفت فيهم دا فعلا ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *مش فاهمة !!*​
> 
> 
> *يعنى أحط مكان كل جملة العضو المناسب ؟*​


 
ايون وبعدين فى واحد اعور فى توقيعك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*



عضو تتخيله قصير
مارو بس مش هى لانى شوفتها بنكشها بس​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لالالالا لست أنا خالص...

أنا طويلة يا أستاذة ميرنا ايه السياح ده 

بس موصلش لطولك الصراحة يعنى ههههه

انا بلااااااااااافخر 169​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ايون وبعدين فى واحد اعور فى توقيعك ​



*لا ده مش أعور ده بيغمز للأعضاء ومحدش معبره :hlp:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لالالالا لست أنا خالص...*​
> *أنا طويلة يا أستاذة ميرنا ايه السياح ده *​
> *بس موصلش لطولك الصراحة يعنى ههههه*​
> 
> *انا بلااااااااااافخر 169*​


 
بس بس دارى على موصلتش لطولك دى لحسن حد يشوفها بلاش فضايح :smil8:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لا ده مش أعور ده بيغمز للأعضاء ومحدش معبره :hlp:*​


 
اصلى شبه الاعور يختى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بس بس دارى على موصلتش لطولك دى لحسن حد يشوفها بلاش فضايح :smil8:​



*ههههههه بتخافى من العين ولا ايه شفت بعينى 

ولا بتخمينى وواقفة على حاجة :11azy:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههه بتخافى من العين ولا ايه شفت بعينى *​
> 
> 
> *ولا بتخمينى وواقفة على حاجة :11azy:*​


 
عين ايه بس انا مش واقفة على حاجة بس الصورة غير الواقع :11azy:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> عضوتتخيله راعي مشاكل
> فراشة


 



> اى خدمة بس على فكرة انا مش بتخيل انا شوفت فيهم دا فعلا


 
شفتي فيا ان انا بتاعت مشاكل ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شفتي فيا ان انا بتاعت مشاكل ​


 
بتحلى يا زكية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*



عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كوبتك ماااااان




عضو تتخيله نحييييف​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مايكل كوكو 




عضو تتخيله متيين اودب​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كريست ماى لورد




عضوتتخيله طويل​

أنقر للتوسيع...


جووووو




عضو تتخيله قصير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انجلى العزيز ميرو




عضو تتخيله رومانسي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماما كاندى 




عضو تتخيله عاقل وحكيم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وليم تل




عضو تتخيله مدلع​

أنقر للتوسيع...


توتى




عضو تتخيله محترم وملتزم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل المحاورين




عضوتتخيله راعي مشاكل​

أنقر للتوسيع...


روووووووك




عضو تتخيله خواااف​

أنقر للتوسيع...


البت ميرنا بردوا هههه




عضو تتخيله صادق​

أنقر للتوسيع...


دوناااااااا




عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل الاعضااااااااااء




عضو تتخيله كثير الزعل وجدي نوعا ما​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا معرفش حد جد كده هههه




عضو تتخيله عصبي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


فادى




عضو تتخيله كريم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


فراشة




عضو نشيط​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كوكو مان




عضو تتخيله صوته جميل​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نيفين ثروت




عضو اجتماعي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كليمووووو 




عضو يصعب عليك تتخيل صفاته​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههه مرمر مارو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> عين ايه بس انا مش واقفة على حاجة بس الصورة غير الواقع :11azy:​



*هههههه واقع ايه بس وايه اللى وقعه ده :t30:

البت ميرنا طوووووووويلة يا عيال 30:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بتحلى يا زكية


 بتحلي اية هو انا كيس سكر

هههههههههههههه

راعي يعني بتاعت بس بالخليجي 30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فين اللي بيغمز في توقيعك دا يا مارو 

هاتجننوني انتوا الاتنين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> عضوتتخيله راعي مشاكل​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخترتي روك على اساس بتاع مشاكل ولا حلال مشاكل يا مارو

اشوف بس فهمتيها زي رتوت ولا لاءة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فين اللي بيغمز في توقيعك دا يا مارو
> 
> هاتجننوني انتوا الاتنين​



*ههههههه 

^_* قوانين المنتدى الترفيهى ^_* *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اخترتي روك على اساس بتاع مشاكل ولا حلال مشاكل يا مارو
> 
> اشوف بس فهمتيها زي رتوت ولا لاءة​



*ياااااااالهوى يا فراشة... 

بتدبسينى ولا ايه هههههه

راعى مشاكل يعنى حلال للمشاكل 

مش بتاع مشاكل :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*



عضو تتخيله كريم  

فراشة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


من كرامهااااااااا يا ناس بتصل بيها بقالى يويمن ومش بتفتح عليا 

تقريبا بتوفرلى هههههه

هييييييي سيحتلك علشان تفتحى عليا النهارده هههه*​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا
> تويتى


 
*ظلمتى المرح*
*امال انتى تبقى ايه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههه *​
> 
> 
> *^_* قوانين المنتدى الترفيهى ^_* *​


 يسلام هو دا اللي بيغمز

مش بقول هاتجننوني انتوا الاتنين​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يسلام هو دا اللي بيغمز
> 
> مش بقول هاتجننوني انتوا الاتنين​



*ههههههه يعنى ده هو اللى اعور :11azy:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ياااااااالهوى يا فراشة... *​
> 
> *بتدبسينى ولا ايه هههههه*​
> *راعى مشاكل يعنى حلال للمشاكل *​
> ...


 يالهوي عليكم

طاب اهو روك خليجي نسئلة راعي مشاكل معناها اية :hlp:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههه يعنى ده هو اللى اعور :11azy:*​


 لا دا واخد بوكس محترم

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *من كرامهااااااااا يا ناس بتصل بيها بقالى يويمن ومش بتفتح عليا *​
> *تقريبا بتوفرلى هههههه*​
> 
> *هييييييي سيحتلك علشان تفتحى عليا النهارده هههه*​


 هههههههههههههههههههه

بتسيحيلي اكمني خايفة عليكي من الصدمة :hlp:​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكل حد هياخد اجازة من المنتدى النهاردة*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يالهوي عليكم
> 
> طاب اهو روك خليجي نسئلة راعي مشاكل معناها اية :hlp:​



*لا.. لا..

انا بحب أفهم أوى فاكرة يوم اليكسيا 30: هههههه

أصلى بفكر أشتغل فهامة بعد الضهر :smil16: هههه

لما الكلمة اسمها يراااااااعى 

جايه من يرعى أكيد عارفة يعنى ايه يرعى 

زى مانتى كلها كام شهر وترعى كلالا كده 30: هههههه

يرعاها يعنى يتبناها يعنى يحلهااااااااا :11azy:

لو مفهمتيش بقى يبقى انا كده مدرسة فاشلة :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا دا واخد بوكس محترم
> 
> ههههههههههههه​



*واحدة تقولى اعور والتانية بوكس :smil8:

ده بيغمز يا ناس :11azy:

عين قافلة وعين مفتحة اهووووووووو هههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بتسيحيلي اكمني خايفة عليكي من الصدمة :hlp:​



*ايوووووة بيسيحلك :hlp:

أنتى مفكرة أم كلثوم هى اللى هتتكلم ولا ايه هههه

ده انا نيييييلة خالص استنى حتى ميرنا كده 30:

ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *شكل حد هياخد اجازة من المنتدى النهاردة*
> *هههههههههههههههه*


*
على بركة الله 30:30:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *شكل حد هياخد اجازة من المنتدى النهاردة*
> *هههههههههههههههه*


 حد واحد بس يبقى كويس ههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*او 3 حدود*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يستر*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لا.. لا..*​
> 
> *انا بحب أفهم أوى فاكرة يوم اليكسيا 30: هههههه*​
> *أصلى بفكر أشتغل فهامة بعد الضهر :smil16: هههه*​
> ...



يا بنتي دا بالمصري بس بالخليجي يعني بتاع

واسئلوا كاندي كمان بما انها عايشة في الخليج

اومال انا بروح الكويت و اكلمهم ازاي وبفهمهم

انا سئلت روك وهنشوف الرد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *او 3 حدود*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا يستر*


 30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *واحدة تقولى اعور والتانية بوكس :smil8:*​
> 
> *ده بيغمز يا ناس :11azy:*​
> 
> *عين قافلة وعين مفتحة اهووووووووو هههه*​


 طاب دا عين فاتحة وعين قافلة وبوقة كمان بيغمز ؟ هههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ايوووووة بيسيحلك :hlp:*​
> 
> *أنتى مفكرة أم كلثوم هى اللى هتتكلم ولا ايه هههه*​
> *ده انا نيييييلة خالص استنى حتى ميرنا كده 30:*​
> ...


 هههههههههههه

بتجرجريني يا وحشة 





​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حرام الموضوع كده بقى شات*
*يلا يا بنوتات ياحلوات*
*نكمل فى الكافيه *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طاب دا عين فاتحة وعين قافلة وبوقة كمان بيغمز ؟ هههههههه​



*ههه وكمان خاليتها بقه:11azy:

هو فى بق فوووق عند العين كده :smil8:

دى مناخيره 30: هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حرام الموضوع كده بقى شات*
> *يلا يا بنوتات ياحلوات*
> *نكمل فى الكافيه *


*
ههههههههه مانا رحت وعملت فطار كمان 

بس محدش عبرنى يا توته :smil8:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حرام الموضوع كده بقى شات*
> *يلا يا بنوتات ياحلوات*
> *نكمل فى الكافيه *


 
حاضر ارد على دي بس والنبي

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> بتجرجريني يا وحشة
> 
> ...



*أيــــــ:t30:ــــــنـــ:t30:ـــعـــــ:t30:ــــم*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههه وكمان خاليتها بقه:11azy:*​
> 
> *هو فى بق فوووق عند العين كده :smil8:*​
> 
> *دى مناخيره 30: هههههه*​


 مناخيرة و كمان بتغمز

ماشاء الله مواهب الفول ابتدت تطلع من اول يوم :t30:

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أيــــــ:t30:ــــــنـــ:t30:ـــعـــــ:t30:ــــم*​


 شريرة :smil16:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههه مانا رحت وعملت فطار كمان *​
> 
> *بس محدش عبرنى يا توته :smil8:*​


 انا عايزة جبنة و لبن :t30:​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش انتى اللى جبتيه من غير عيش*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*هاتى العيش وانا هنفعك*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*غيظينا بقى يافراشه*
*ماله الفول والطعميه*
*زى العسل *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مش انتى اللى جبتيه من غير عيش*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *هاتى العيش وانا هنفعك*
> *هههههههههه*


*
كمااان ايه الطمع ده بقى ههههه

مانا قولت العيش عليكى انا مش بحب أقف فى طوابير العيش اصلى :t30:

يلا بقى يا توته ومتنيسش البصل 30: 

ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مناخيرة و كمان بتغمز
> 
> ماشاء الله مواهب الفول ابتدت تطلع من اول يوم :t30:
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


*
أنتى لسه شفتى حااجة .. 

ده لسه التقيل جاى ورااااااا 30:*​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشتركى فى المحافظه*
*ويجبولك العيش لغايه عندك*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شريرة :smil16:​



*أنــــــ:11azy:ــــــــا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *اشتركى فى المحافظه*
> *ويجبولك العيش لغايه عندك*
> *ههههههههههههههه*



*اه يعنى هنفطر على العيد انشاء الله :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا بقى على بيتنا يا مشرفات...

انا مش عارفة صاحب الموضوع هيقول علينا ايه 

هههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *غيظينا بقى يافراشه*
> *ماله الفول والطعميه*
> *زى العسل *


ايوة عسل طبعا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




على فكرة انا نباتية جدا جدا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أنتى لسه شفتى حااجة .. *
> 
> 
> *ده لسه التقيل جاى ورااااااا 30:*



30:30:30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *اشتركى فى المحافظه*
> *ويجبولك العيش لغايه عندك*
> *ههههههههههههههه*


 بجد فية حاجة كدا ؟

وفي في اسكندرية ؟​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مى تو*
*يلا بينا*
*كده الطرد جاى جاى*
*وصاحب الموضوع هيقدم فينا شكوى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أنــــــ:11azy:ــــــــا*​


 لا تويتي

ههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*يابنات يلا على الكافيه*
*الموضوع فى الرد السليم اخد نص صفحه*
*ودلوقت بقى 6 صفحات*

*ربنا يستتتتتتتتر *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

يلا بجد بس الاول انا شكلي وحش جدا

لاني لسا مارادتش على الموضوع

هههههههههههههههههه

لاء ومشرفة القسم كمان 30: 

اسبقوني على الكافية وانا هاحصلكم على طول ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو
رووووووووك​
عضو تتخيله نحييييف
رتوتي

عضو تتخيله متيين اودب
ريمو

عضو تتخيله طويل
جووووو

عضو تتخيله قصير
توتي وفيتا

عضو تتخيله رومانسي
مرمر مارو

عضو تتخيله عاقل وحكيم
دوناااا

عضو تتخيله مدلع
جيلان
​​عضو تتخيله محترم وملتزم
روووووك​
عضو تتخيله راعي مشاكل
محدش بتاع مشاكل

عضو تتخيله خواااف
محدش

عضو تتخيله صادق
كاندي

عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا
كتير منهم جيلان و مرمر مارو ورتوتي طبعا

عضو تتخيله كثير الزعل وجدي نوعا ما
لا مافيش

عضو تتخيله عصبي
رووووووووك

عضو تتخيله كريم
روووووك

عضو نشيط
كوكو مان و مايكل كوكو

عضو تتخيله صوته جميل
روك ومينا كوبتك مان في الولاد في البنات كلهم

عضو اجتماعي
ميناااا كوبتك مان 

عضو يصعب عليك تتخيل صفاته
فية بس مش متذكراة حاليا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

روك رد وقالي راعي مشاكل يعني صاحب مشاكل​ 
يعني بتاع مشاكل 

:t30:​


----------



## vetaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو


دونااااااااا وتوتى 
وكوكى وبنت العدرا


> عضو تتخيله نحييييف


اوختى ههههههه
تويتى



> عضو تتخيله متيين اودب


واحده بغلس عليها بس مش هقول مين
هههههههههه



> عضو تتخيله طويل


اكييييد اوســـــى
ودونا وريفوووو



> عضو تتخيله قصير


ميرو انجيل 
اى خدمه يا كركر
ونونو جيرل كمان


> عضو تتخيله رومانسي


رتووووووووووته
دوناااااااا
مرمر الانبا ونس


> عضو تتخيله عاقل وحكيم


كاندتى 


> عضو تتخيله مدلع


فوووووشى وتوتى



> عضو تتخيله محترم وملتزم


كوبتك مان



> عضو تتخيله راعي مشاكل


انا هقصد هنا انه بيحل مشاكل
رووووووك



> عضو تتخيله خواااف


يمكن انا
ههههههههه



> عضو تتخيله صادق


كتييييير اصلا المسيحين الصفه دى فيهم 
متوافره جدا



> عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا


ريمووووووو
بيبين ده بس وما خفى كان اعظم



> عضو تتخيله كثير الزعل وجدي نوعا ما


لا حرام كلنا طيبييييييين



> عضو تتخيله عصبي


الاغلب والحمدلله وانا منهم للاسف



> عضو تتخيله كريم


شيكو وكوبتك ودونا وجيلان وتوتى



> عضو نشيط


اكيد اللى موجودين فى قايمه اكتر المشاركات
هههههههههههه



> عضو تتخيله صوته جميل


ميرو انجيل وريد بانسى ورتوته 



> عضو اجتماعي


تويتى وفراشه وراجعه ليسوع وانجى لاف جيسوس



> عضو يصعب عليك تتخيل صفاته


كل اللى معرفهمش بقى فى المنتدى
هههههههههه

ميرسى على الموضوع ده
ولو انه صعب شويتين بس حلو
وكل سنه وانتو طيبيييييين​​​​


----------



## rana1981 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*
عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو
مايكل كوكو
عضو تتخيله نحييييف
كوكو مان
عضو تتخيله متيين اودب
مافهمتش معناها 
عضوتتخيله طويل
come with me
عضو تتخيله قصير
]ارووجة
عضو تتخيله رومانسي
وليم تل
عضو تتخيله عاقل وحكيم
كليمو
عضو تتخيله مدلع
مرمر
عضو تتخيله محترم وملتزم
كلهم 
عضوتتخيله راعي مشاكل
]فروشة الامورة
عضو تتخيله خواااف
مش عارفة
عضو تتخيله صادق
]ميرنا القمر
عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا
بنت العدرا حبيبتي
عضو تتخيله كثير الزعل وجدي نوعا ما
امجد
عضو تتخيله عصبي
رووووووووووك
عضو تتخيله كريم
صوت الرب

عضو نشيط
كاندي
عضو تتخيله صوته جميل
دونا وهابي انجل
عضو اجتماعي
]توني تون]
عضو يصعب عليك تتخيل صفاته
الاعضاء الجدد
بدون زعل ارجو التفاعل
منقول تحياتي 
موضوع جميل جدا​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو
ماي روك
عضو تتخيله نحييييف
جوجو
عضو تتخيله متيين اودب
البت مرمر طبعا
عضوتتخيله طويل
رااانا
عضو تتخيله قصير
تويتي وفيتا
عضو تتخيله رومانسي
وليم تل
عضو تتخيله عاقل وحكيم
كليم متي
عضو تتخيله مدلع
مورا 
عضو تتخيله محترم وملتزم
كل الاعضاء
عضوتتخيله راعي مشاكل
فراشتنا
عضو تتخيله خواااف
مفيش
عضو تتخيله صادق
كل الاعضاء
عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا
البت جيلان
عضو تتخيله كثير الزعل وجدي نوعا ما
روووكي
عضو تتخيله عصبي
انا
عضو تتخيله كريم
أمه
عضو نشيط
كوكو مان
عضو تتخيله صوته جميل
دووونا
عضو اجتماعي
كاندي
عضو يصعب عليك تتخيل صفاته
الكل
​*


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

> عضو تتخيله قصير
> تويتي وفيتا


 
*مين بس قال انى قصيرة *

*يابشر ده انا حتى معروفه بطولى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*واسالوا عيلتى ( ماى فاملى )*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مين بس قال انى قصيرة *
> 
> *يابشر ده انا حتى معروفه بطولى*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *واسالوا عيلتى ( ماى فاملى )*





*قصدك يعني فيتا بس اللي قصيره

انتي اللي قولتي مش انا

تعالي شوفي اختك يا فيتا

بس اضربيها في البيت بلاش هنا

انا بهدي النفوس كالعاده طبعا​*


----------



## vetaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*يا سااااااااتر عليك يا ابنى اررررررحم*
*دايما اضطهاد كده دة انت حتى فى صياااااااام*
*ولا كالعاده ههههههههههه*

*اه انا مش طويله ومبسوطه قوى انى مش طويله*
*اصلا الطول مش للبنات ...اتهد بقى*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو
> twety
> عضو تتخيله نحييييف
> germen
> ...


ميرسى للموضوع الحلو ده
انا جاوبت على اد ما عرفت ​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*نورتونا وصدعتونا برغيكم الكتير ايه اللي صل في الموضوع ده اصلحوا ازاي دلوقي الناس تقول عليا *

*:nunu0000:ld::act19:*
*ايه انا غلطان اني مقفلتش الموضوع ورايا وانا خارج منه *
*:a82::a82::a82::a82:*

*سيحتو لبعض وعملتو فطار واكلتو وعلي فكره محدش نضف بعد ماخلصتوا  انا زعلان خاااالص*
*:ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5:*
*علي فكره راعي مشاكل انا كاتبها معناها يرعي المشاكل جايه من راعي*


*وشكرا علي الشاركات الجميله ربنا يخليكو ليا *​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

علي فكره انا قصدي نمسك عضو عضو ونخلي باقي العضاء تتخيل شكله


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> علي فكره انا قصدي نمسك عضو عضو ونخلي باقي العضاء تتخيل شكله



ازاي ؟

اعمل انت اول مرة كمثال للتوضيح​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مثلا 
نقول فراشه 
مودبه 
حلاله مشاكل 
حنونه 
رومانسيه
زي كده وفيه حاجات في العضو وحاجات لا 
ومش شرط الصفات اللي في الموضوع ممكن اي صفه تانيه احنا نشوفها
كده تمام ولا لا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ايوة كدا فهمت 

بس اية الحل 

يكمل على كدا ولا اية رايك​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مش مشكله زي مانتي شايفه
باي


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*واضح ان فى ناس كتير اجمعت ان انا عصبية ههههههههههههه*
*بس سؤال يعنى ايه دى*

*عضو تتخيله متيين اودب*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *واضح ان فى ناس كتير اجمعت ان انا عصبية ههههههههههههه*
> *بس سؤال يعنى ايه دى*
> 
> *عضو تتخيله متيين اودب*



*ههه انتى عصبية يا جيجى ماشى دى معناها متدين ومؤدب​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *واضح ان فى ناس كتير اجمعت ان انا عصبية ههههههههههههه*
> *بس سؤال يعنى ايه دى*
> 
> *عضو تتخيله متيين اودب*


 


انا مش عارف ليه بس يمكن تكوني فعلا شقيه شويه

*متيين اودب معناها متدين ومؤدب*

*ياريت حد يعدلها  *
*شكرااااااا*


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*يس عصبية انا بس معاكوا بتعارك بس  :smile01
ميرسى بنت العدرا وجاى فى الطريق ( مش عارفة هتوصل امتى ههههههههه )*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يس عصبية انا بس معاكوا بتعارك بس :smile01*
> *ميرسى بنت العدرا وجاى فى الطريق ( مش عارفة هتوصل امتى ههههههههه )*


 
ادعولي ربنا يسهل واوصل 

اصل انا بمشي جوه الجذمه الاول ههههههههههههههه :a4::hlp:


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> ادعولي ربنا يسهل واوصل
> 
> اصل انا بمشي جوه الجذمه الاول ههههههههههههههه :a4::hlp:



*اه وربنا اخد منى كل حاجة وادانى الصحة
على مهلك يابنى*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

> عضو تتخيله وسيم او حلو



ماي روك



> عضو تتخيله نحييييف



كوكومان



> عضو تتخيله متدين ومؤدب



كل الاعضاء



> عضوتتخيله طويل



استفانوس


> عضو تتخيله قصير



توتي



> عضو تتخيله رومانسي



ميرنا



> عضو تتخيله عاقل وحكيم



وليم تل



> عضو تتخيله مدلع



لايوجد



> عضو تتخيله محترم وملتزم



روك




> عضوتتخيله راعي مشاكل




كاندي



> عضو تتخيله خواااف



لاتعليق  هههههه




> عضو تتخيله صادق



كاندي




> عضو تتخيله دايما مستانس ومرح جدا



العفريته



> عضو تتخيله كثير الزعل وجدي نوعا ما



ميرنا



> عضو تتخيله عصبي



مرمر مارو - فراشه



> عضو تتخيله كريم



يوحنا نصر



> عضو نشيط



كوكومان



> عضو تتخيله صوته جميل



نيفين ثروت




> عضو اجتماعي



فراشه



> عضو يصعب عليك تتخيل صفاته



كوبتك مان​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

تصدق صح يا مينا انا عصبية جدا ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان دب يعني تخين بالمصري​


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*امل ليه بيقولو مؤدب ومتديين
لغبطتونى يا جدعان*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *امل ليه بيقولو مؤدب ومتديين*
> *لغبطتونى يا جدعان*


 دب منين مؤدب و متدين ؟

تعرفي ان دب دا حيوان يا جيلانتي و عارفة حجمة اد اية هههههههههههه

دي صفة بيقولوا الخليجيين على واحد تخين 

زي راعي مشاكل اللي اختلفنا فيها

وطلع كلامي انا صح

لان الموضوع مكتوب بالخليجي

وراعي مشاكل يعني بتاع مشاكل

مش حلال مشاكل العكس​


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دب منين مؤدب و متدين ؟
> 
> تعرفي ان دب دا حيوان يا جيلانتي و عارفة حجمة اد اية هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
خبيرة الترجمة بتاعتنا
تعيشى يا فروش*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *خبيرة الترجمة بتاعتنا*
> *تعيشى يا فروش*


----------



## twety (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*عاوزة كورس لو سمحتى*
*فى اللغه الخليجيه*
*هههههههههه*


----------

